# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Why Do I Pass Out While Injecting

## MuscleScience

Vasovagal syncope is where mental stress cause physical symptoms in this case fainting. Vasovagal syncope is the most common type of fainting. The basics behind it is that the nerve that controls the cardiopulmonary tract (vagus nerve, aka cranial nerve X) is over stimulated and causes an inhibitory effect on the heart, lungs, and visceral organs. This causes a drop in blood pressure, heart rate, breath rate, ect. 

This is not caused by a sudden drop in blood glucose levels in most cases. Though it is unlikely that pushing a needle into the skin would cause a sudden and rapid drop in blood glucose. Individuals that are already in a hypoglycemic state may increase the risk of passing out because of mental stresses. 

Passing out while giving blood is a prime example that there is no sudden drop in blood glucose levels. A condition of hypovolemic state after giving blood is the most common complication of giving blood other than bruising. This is why a donor is giving a sugary or salty drink to help fluid balance post donation. 
*
Tips to prevent passing out while injecting are as follows.* 
1.	Calm down and control your breathing.
2.	Sing a song or look away after the initial jab so that your mind is else where
3.	Have a friend perform the injection.



*Links to the rest of the series:*
*
The difference between normal injection pain and infection*
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=358617
*
Injection pain: Why it happens and how to stop it*
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?p=4177202

*How to filter your gear (With Pictures)*
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=358623

----------


## wukillabee

Sing a song, i like that one. Instead of singin in the shower im gonna sing while injecting, haha! J/k guys. Great series of threads u guys got goin here. Maybe u guys can make a sticky with all these links in it so its easily accessible to everyone at the top of the q&a sub-forum for everyone.

----------


## Kale

How many people on here actually pass out from injecting ? :Hmmmm:

----------


## DSM4Life

If you pass out when you inject please record a video for the rest of us.

----------


## MuscleScience

> How many people on here actually pass out from injecting ?


Here is an example from today, not passing out but its along the same lines. 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=358650

----------


## Amorphic

good info, although i love injecting :Wink/Grin:

----------


## one8nine

> How many people on here actually pass out from injecting ?


my friend did and broke the needle off in his quad he had to go to the ER to get it cut out

----------


## kaju

Ive never had anything like that but I did get the tren cough a couple of times - Not good
I don't want to call anyone a p***y but hell I hear so often they are afraid. Hell I even sewed myself up one with no anesthesia. 12 stitches. I would not recommend that because of sepsis. but some times you do what you have to do. and not pass out.

----------


## groverman1

It's called psychosomatic shock

----------


## smokeyd

> my friend did and broke the needle off in his quad he had to go to the ER to get it cut out


 
f ck that!!! wow thats no good at all

----------


## darkshadowlander

i passed out doing my own injection got light headed like when u stand up to fast lucky i pulled out the needle just when i realized what was about to happen. ya id say its all mental i def had myself worked up if ur new to the whole needle thing def have someone else do ur first few injections :Nutkick:

----------


## Scott78

I got my missus to do the injection and thought she was going to pass out rather than me.

----------


## RipitFuel

i remember once that i got my finger slammed in a heaver door. i dont know why but sometimesi just feel light headed and then i pass out.. i think its a combination of things.. the pain in my finger.. then i kneeled down, then stood up.. with that along with my breathing..

----------


## RipitFuel

i remember once that i got my finger slammed in a heaver door. i dont know why but sometimesi just feel light headed and then i pass out.. i think its a combination of things.. the pain in my finger.. then i kneeled down, then stood up.. with that along with my breathing..

----------


## CptAmericaX

haha I just think of when I used to *Edited* and always expect a great fealing afterward and never get light headed

hey ripit double post bro

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## CptAmericaX

:Haha: Yes!!!!

----------


## MuscleScience

> 


You ever see that move called "Kids" back in the day. This kind of reminds me of that last scene of the movie.

----------


## subaruwrx04

I gave a friend a shot before he passed out and feel straight on his face and broke his nose.

----------


## MuscleScience

> I gave a friend a shot before he passed out and feel straight on his face and broke his nose.


So did you inject it in his butt after he passed out?

----------


## subaruwrx04

> So did you inject it in his butt after he passed out?


I thought about it, lol.. No I just did his shoulder and as I was taking the jabber out he started to fall.. I just pulled it out really fast and let him go. AHHHHHHHHHHH BAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMM... It was great.

----------


## RipitFuel

how about people doing dust off and passing out.. thats funny..

----------


## deja vu

funny s**t!

----------


## DSM4Life

> You ever see that move called "Kids" back in the day. This kind of reminds me of that last scene of the movie.


Yes, crazy movie. Loved it.

----------


## *RAGE*

bump for sticky

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## MuscleScience

> bump for sticky


LOL, thanks Prone

----------


## Tigershark

> If you pass out when you inject please record a video for the rest of us.


Lmao

----------


## therecanonlybe1

it's a vaso vagal reflex

----------


## MuscleScience

> it's a vaso vagal reflex


Yep exactly

----------


## c-Z

Nice post... Definitely vote sticky

----------


## Mike Dura

I'm laughing as I have to admit, I did back in the day. I solved the problem by laying down, count my breathing - meditative stuff - and i had someone else inject. Now, I've habituated to injections but I was a bit of a wusssss.






> How many people on here actually pass out from injecting ?

----------


## c-Z

LOL nice someone can actually admit it... 99.9% of the people who have would never admit it......

Laying down is a lot easier. I refuse to after last time I layed down... GF stuck me... OMFG idk wtf she did but it f*CKING hurt. Easier to relax if someone else is doing glute... won't lay down ne more though.

----------


## c-Z

LOL nice someone can actually admit it... 99.9% of the people who have would never admit it......

Laying down is a lot easier. I refuse to after last time I layed down... GF stuck me... OMFG idk wtf she did but it f*CKING hurt. Easier to relax if someone else is doing glute... won't lay down ne more though.

----------


## ranging1

GREAT INFO
my first injection i past out, my mate who injected me thought hed killed me
2nd injection i blacked out a little
i have really low blood pressure naturally, so it usually doesnt take much for me to faint or black out
least this explains it  :Smilie: 
good read

----------


## spencer.nethercutt

I got a shot at the doctor one time...in my butt cheek....and i passed out and he said there is some kind of something (he used a big word) that if given the shot close to it, you will pass out, like i did...

----------


## nonotone

----

----------


## ZaneTrain

yup definitely just means ur a ***** lol

----------


## hummerman

I always bust into a mean sweat...... 

Face turns pure red......

Get a odd feeling of having to shit my pants to............lmao no joke....

----------


## *El Diablo*

I always get exited, i start giggling and cant sit still...  :Smilie:  
Just Kidding


I love it.

----------


## jcosley

> good info, although i love injecting


Same here!




> So did you inject it in his butt after he passed out?


LOL!!!!

----------

